# Caitlyn Rose, 08/06/08, 10:57am UPDATED WITH PICS



## x-amy-x

Hello!

I am now all alone in hospital, so i couldn't keep myself away. This is going to take a while as i'm using some strange handheld telephone attached to the tv.


My contractions started at 5:45am yesterday, closely followed by a show. once i had my show, my waters started trickling. I went to the shops to buy some bits and bobs but didnt stay long as my pads weren't coping with all the water. By this time i knew it was definately my waters. i called the delivery suite and they told me to go straight in.

i arrived at the hospital at about 2pm. MW confirmed my waters had broken and that my BP was really high. I was admitted, monitored and given a sweep (which was awful). Four hours later at about 10pm i was examined again and i was only 3cm dilated. 

I requested the gas and air, as i was beginning to struggle. This was the worst decision i ever made. it was awful, it made me so spaced out i thought i was dead at one point. i lost all control over my movements. so, my OH buzzed the MW and i requested an epidural. Got the epi and the drip at 2am to speed things up.

Baby was monitored throughout. By 7am i was fully dilated and ready to go. but caitlyn had turned sideways. Was told to push anyway. One and a half hours later, i was utterly exhausted. The doctor came with lots of machines which made me sob hysterically. He tried the ventous but lost grip part way through a contraction. He then tried forceps with no luck. Baby went into distress which was so upsetting and frightening.

I was rushed for an emergency section. My beautiful daughter, Caitlyn Rose, was born 10:57am weighin a perfect 7lbs 2.5oz and is 50cms long. I will post pics when we are allowed home on tuesday. she has severe bruising from ventous but she is still beautiful to me.

sorrry for long story
xx

edit 09/06/08 2150 by OH
Pics!!!!
https://img340.imageshack.us/img340/3815/dsc00065bs3.jpg
https://img118.imageshack.us/img118/5391/dsc00057ev2.jpg
https://img401.imageshack.us/img401/2544/dsc00073fu1.jpg
https://img393.imageshack.us/img393/6459/dsc00087si5.jpg


----------



## babe2ooo

awww congrats, sounds like a stressful birth but well done you, cant wait to see pictures


----------



## babezone

aww bless....cant wait to see the pictures x x x


----------



## polo_princess

Congrats Amy cant wait to see some piccies!!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats can't wait to see pics.


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pics! :hugs:


----------



## wilbrabeany

Ahhhhhh that sounds a little stressful, glad your all ok though. Congratulations.xx


----------



## lynz

congrats hun cant wait for the pics


----------



## sam's mum

Congratulations!! Sounds so stressful - so glad you're both doing ok :D ...those telephone keyboard things are a nightmare - i'm impressed that you managed to write so much! x


----------



## butterflies

Huge congrats, big big hugs & looking forward to seeing piccies!!!!!


----------



## nikky0907

Congratulations Amy!

Sounds stressful but as long as your little girls is safe,happy,healthy and beautiful everything is perfect.

Can't wait to see her pics!:hugs:


----------



## Pearl

aww congratulations ... cant wait to see pics :D


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun sounds like u went through it. :hugs:

so pleased little caitlyn is here for u and doing well xxx


----------



## Stef

Congratulations

x


----------



## princess_bump

Congratulations and well done. Wishing you a speedy recovery and hope your both home soon :)


----------



## bigbelly2

bless ya, its all over now bab and youll have her home in no time

h x


----------



## Farie

Congrats 
Glad your both ok


----------



## vicky

sounds very stressful hun, congratulations on ur beautiful baby girl


----------



## luckyme225

congrats!!


----------



## debralouise

Oh honey, sounds like you had a bad time of it.
Still a healthy baby is all that matters! 

Congrats on being a mummy to Caitlin and hope you manage to get home on Tues xx xx


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Congratulations hunny, glad ur both doing well xx


----------



## sglascoe

congratulation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## welshcakes79

big congrats on your little bundle, glad your both ok xxx


----------



## pepperflake

Glad you are both ok! COngrats- can't wait to see your LO!


----------



## charlottecco2

oh my god amy, was not expecting to read this. I am so happy for you, CONGRATULATIONS, you are so lucky, you went early. woohooo can't wait to see pictures xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fifi83

Congratulations xxx


----------



## Jenelle

Congrats Amy!! Sorry you had a rough time with it, But I am soo happy for you that you have your beautiful baby girl in your arms... makes it all worth it :hugs:


----------



## ~KACI~

Congratulations hope your both doin well x x


----------



## sonny

Congratulations Amy. Im glad you are both doing well now. Rest up and take it easy.
Sending you both big :hugs: 's


----------



## Carley

Congratulations, I'm sure is just as beautiful as mama!


----------



## AppleBlossom

Congrats :)


----------



## mBLACK

:hugs: Congratulations!


----------



## Samantha675

Sorry to hear you had a hard time at the end. BUT congratulations on your little girl!!!!


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## gemma24uk

a massive well done, it's all over now hunny u can sit back and enjoy ur little girl cant wait to see her xx


----------



## kookie

congratulations xx


----------



## CK Too

Congratulations on your little pink bundle


----------



## Linzi

Congrats hun :) Sounds very stressful though! I felt tghe same about gas & air - I fell asleep in the middle of pushing once so they took it off me lol

Hope you're recovering well.

xxx


----------



## coz

congrats xxxx:happydance:


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done try and rest as much as u can take care xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congratulations hun.

Your story sounds scary, but you got through it :)

Well done .x


----------



## Emmea12uk

That sounds awful! But you made it and well done to you! Congratulations!


----------



## BurtonBaby

Well done for coping through a tough birth. I cant imagine how scary it would be to have your baby in distress, and rushed off for an emergency c-section. I'm sure it was all more than worth it! Congrats on your baby girl!


----------



## Serene123

I totally missed this. Congratulations Amy and well done!!


----------



## maybebaby

Awww congratulations!!! Can't wait to see pics!! :hugs:


----------



## sarah29

Congratulations! x


----------



## Doodles

Congratulations, sounds like you coped really well through such a tough time though :hug:


----------



## Beltane

Congrats! Glad you are both okay!


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congrats !! Sorry your birth wasn't so easy, but at least you both are ok :hug:


----------



## Lauz_1601

congratulations xxxx


----------



## Blob

Congrats!! Glad you're both ok :)


----------



## babyblessed

she is apsolutely beautiful; you have done wel to go through all that pet; enjoy your wee girl!


----------



## charlottecco2

amy hun i am so happy for you congratulations, she is gorgeous. Hope you are recovering well xxxx


----------



## MentalJargon

Well done baby, you did awesome going through all that, I'm so proud of you. Can't wait to have you both home with me.


----------



## Wobbles

Shes adorable Amy

Well done hun & CONGRATULATIONS

x x


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

She's gorgeous Amy, congrats!


----------



## Jules

Well done and Congratulations, She's lovely!


----------



## Sparky0207

She is absolutely gorgeous!! Well done and congrats! xx


----------



## YummyMummy

aww congratulations shes beautiful xx


----------



## Ema

COngrats she is beautiful XXX


----------



## princess_bump

Congratulations on the birth of your daughter. And well done you! Hope your recovering well :)


----------



## sonny

Awwww bless i love her pics! she is so cute with chubby cheeks! Pinch Pinch!:hugs:


----------



## clairebear

gorg pics hun u lookso happy. she is beautiful xx


----------



## thelilbump

Congrats :hugs:

Sounds liked you coped really well. Hope you manage to put your feet up a little bit now you're home :hug:


----------



## nikky0907

She is absolutely gorgeous! :cloud9:


----------



## xarlenex

Congrats! Shes lovely! x


----------



## x-amy-x

Thank you very much everyone for your kind words! I'm finally home now and it feels so good. 

Although my birth story sounds quite dramatic... might i just add... i'd go through the pain and stress all over again! She is well worth it and its amazing how your body copes with the trauma.

Thanks again everyone :hugs:


----------



## Jem

Ahh she's lovely! Sorry about the stressful birth but at least it's all over now! xxx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Huge congrats Amy! Shes lovely xXx


----------



## psycholisa

Congrats, she´s lovely x


----------



## JessNJeremy

you did great! and you are very right, she is beautiful even with that bruising :) the bruise is temporary, her beauty is forever!


----------



## elles28

Congrats she is adorable :cloud9:


----------



## AquaDementia

I don't know if I already posted Amy, but she is beautiful like her mommy!


----------



## kadey

your daughters is truly beautiful. congratulations :)


----------



## sammie18

Congrats!!! Nice pics!! Beautifull baby!


----------



## Serene123

She's gorgeous Amy! :)


----------



## Belle

awwwww, shes so beautiful!!
Congratulations on ur lovely princess!! xx


----------



## Iwantone!!!

what a beauty xxx


----------



## sam's mum

She's beautiful! x


----------



## supernurse

Congratulations Amy, she's gorgeous. You guys look so proud. xx


----------



## ellasmummy

Congratulations she is beautiful! 

:hug:

xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Lol, i thought i'd re-read my birth story. How rubbish!

So need to write it again, i missed so much out! But then again i did type it on a spazzy phone!


----------



## Belle

Congratulations!!
Lovely pics! xx


----------



## Novbaby08

wow she's so cute, but holy shit thats quite the bruise job she has! Poor little baby head


----------



## Mira

Congrats!


----------



## bambikate

gorgeous pics honey x x


----------



## lauriech

Gorgeous! And congrats! x :cloud9: x


----------



## Drazic<3

Awww, she is adorable!
a whilst ago now! but still, massive congrats :)


----------



## Miss Duke

Caitlyn is gorgeous! And u look fab!!


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations!


----------

